# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  ما أصعب موقف بالنسبة لك - صور

## الدكتور مندور

السلام عليكم

لو تصادف وجودك بدلاً من الأشخاص الموجودين في المواقف الثلاثة التالية ..

أي المواقف أصعب بالنسبة لك وما رد فعلك ؟


الموقف الأول :



الموقف الثاني :



الموقف الثالث :



الصور منقولة من موقع الصور الأجنبي : http://g.gd/de

ننتظر آراء الجميع

----------


## shimaa fadel

على اساس انى ممكن اسمح لنفسى انى اتواجد فى مكان من اللى فى الصور 
ده مستحيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييل :Nono:  :Poster Spam:

----------


## مروه على

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## مروه على

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## مديحة يسرى

مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور

----------

